

Breakfast startup: pancakes in a can - rick888
http://www.batterblaster.com/

======
spectre
Sounds like it would be considerably more expensive than Just add water
pancakes.

<http://www.foodshop.co.nz/en/cp/Pancake_Mix>

What would be really cool would be if you could just pull a tab and it cooked
the pancakes for you somehow

